# Mom's Pineapple Cake ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2015)

This is another in the same line as the chocolate cookie sheet cake. Someone could call Mom needing to come by to visit, she could build this cake and a pot of coffee before they got here. Its just that simple and fast. After you make it once you won't need the recipe again, its just some of this and some of that. Mom always had the ingredients for this in the pantry.

Chuckles, I have to tell you, tonight when making this cake was the very first time to my knowledge that I ever used a boxed cake mix.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 27, 2015






Here's the recipe, I just did a 2 layer tonight. I am trying to readjust these things to a smaller quanity because since I can't see to be able to throw out the left over cake...... well you see my problem. I am wanting to start making 7 or 8" cakes. Still alot but I don't feel quite so bad..>>LOL
[h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
1 (18-ounce) packageDucan Hines pineapple cake mix1 packageJello instant vanilla pudding (or Pineapple)3/4 cupcrisco oil4eggs2egg yolk1 (10-ounce) bottle7-up1 1/2 cupgranluated sugar3 tablespoonscornstarch1 stickbutter3 (8-ounce) cansundrained crushed pineapple3 9 inchescake pans
[h3]  [/h3][h3]Directions:[/h3]
Add cake mix, pudding mix, oil, 4 whole eggs, and 7-Up, mix med. for 2 mins.

Pour into buttered cake pans, bake at 350 degrees for 25 to 30 mins. You know how to check it, just do it.

Combine sugar, pinch of salt, cornstarch, 2 yolks, butter, and pineapple in sauce pan. Heat slowly, untill juices are almost clear and it thickens.

Spread between layers and on top of the cake.

This is the problem around here, we have mice! At least they use a knife to cut slices.......













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 27, 2015






The above is from my own cookbook. Its not taken from another, I am sure plenty of Mom's have this or a close recipe, but this one is my Mom's and now mine.

You get a sweet tooth, this is not that thick chocolate sweetness, Its much lighter and with the fruit it has to be considered a healthy alternative.

Try it, You'll like it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice Foam & thanks so much for sharing the part bout your Mom makin this  & for the recipe.... I'll for sure be trying this !  

This is a thanks to your Mom & yourself !  

:points1:


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't do anything except eat 'em, now I have added it to my cookbook. Of course and shared.

Thank you very much.

Get that stuff and throw it back in the back of the cupboard. Next time the girls go to town, wouldn't they be surprized when they got home?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I didn't do anything except eat 'em, now I have added it to my cookbook. Of course and shared.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Get that stuff and throw it back in the back of the cupboard. Next time the girls go to town, wouldn't they be surprized when they got home?



Thanks again for sharing.... We're gonna do that, the boy & I will do this recipe when the girls go to book club... They will flip... Some of that good stuff with a little vanilla ice cream... YUM !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds good! I like pineapple anything... I'm thinking Brown Sugar in the topping and a garnish of Maraschino Cherries around the edge, would give that Upside Down cake flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds good! I like pineapple anything... I'm thinking Brown Sugar in the topping and a garnish of Maraschino Cherries around the edge, would give that Upside Down cake flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what recipes are all about. Sharing so friends can made 'em their own. Just make sure and show me what ya do.......


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks again for sharing.... We're gonna do that, the boy & I will do this recipe when the girls go to book club... They will flip... Some of that good stuff with a little vanilla ice cream... YUM !


Make sure and get pictures!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds good! I like pineapple anything... I'm thinking Brown Sugar in the topping and a garnish of Maraschino Cherries around the edge, would give that Upside Down cake flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had also thought about soaking the cake with a bit of rum. Now that sounds good with the pineapple. Kind of like some folks would do at the holidays. Wrap the made cake in a rum soaked towel and leave it in the reefer? Believe me, it already has plenty of moisture.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

I know I'd like that Love Pineapple     We make Pineapple upside down cake a lot

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> I know I'd like that Love Pineapple     We make Pineapple upside down cake a lot
> 
> Gary


This is one of those cakes that are fast and simple. The pudding makes it really moist too! Like I told JJ above, I have thought numerous times about soaking the cake in just a little Capt. Morgans.  LOL.... I could add flake coconut to the glaze and call it Pina Colada. <Chuckles>

But half its goodness is just how simple it is.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

That would be good, it all goes together great

Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sorry, Foamheart but this post goes past the appropriateness level of this forum. It looks altogether too good and may result in overeating, salivation and dessert diving. I think we need a moderator to dive in.







  for something I have to try.

Disco


----------

